# Rave Warrawee



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Guys, has anyone tried the new Rave Warrawee blend?? Based on my experience with their other blends I just ordered a Kg today, but wanted to know if anyone here's tried it yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think that is VERY new on there as I checked the other day and didn't notice it . You tell us want is like when your to it


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1kb... Your a braver man than me ordering that much without trying some first. I'd be interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Sunil (Nov 19, 2013)

Haha. I'm a sucker for a bargain, I guess. But in all honesty I haven't been disappointed by Rave yet...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There were a few new sacks in when I called in about three weeks ago, but they were still fine tuning the roast until they were ready to release.

I'm gagging to try some, but I'm so busy I don't think I'll get there for another couple of weeks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just ordered some will let you know what I think. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Me too. Had a bag arrive late last week which was roasted a week ago (bank holiday), so it will be good to go any time.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

If all else fails, drown it in milk..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gman147 said:


> If all else fails, drown it in milk..


Yes ..............


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I ordered a kg too =D, half of it was gone into my tummy. I find it a bit weak, but suitable for milk based drink.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've tried my first shot of Warrawee today. Beans have rested for 8 days. I had to go much finer than the previous bean, even then it was on the long side for me.

i know it's early days but it seemed a bit on the weak side for me too. Not what I expected for an espresso blend, seemed on the light side to my taste buds.

im tempted to try much shorter and see if this improves.

Has anyone else tried it? What did they think?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have tried this again and the bean are on the change (10 days after roasting). I've also spoken to Rave who recommended a greater extraction, 35g from a 18g shot. It's classed as a medium/ medium light roast.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Just ordered 1 kg today.

I'm enjoying 1:2 ratio pulls atm anyway so seems ideal for me


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried 37g from 18g this morning, this seems to suit the bean much better. Much sweeter, and strong acidity gone.

They're definitely much lighter than anything I've had from Rave before. Even as a darker fan I'm liking this lighter bean


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounding good! Can't wait for this to arrive!


----------

